# How to run a cd or dvd game ditectly ???



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

I have sine old games for my kids on DVD and CDs which can only run through cd rom or DVD rom is there any simple way to copy them on Pc hard drive so I can run it directly from desktop ???
Pls guide me 
I heard about alcohol software but it's very confusing !!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what do you mean run directly from CD or DVD? where did you get the CDs and DVDs from? are they original games?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

If they are original games, then you can install them and patch them with no-cd patches. But if they are not original copies, this is against the law.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

OK 
Thread Closed

sohailgagai if you have the original game and you want to know how to install it, PM me and I'll reopen the thread again


----------

